# Bachmann Indy 2-6-0 Engine



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone know if this engine has been upgraded to Spectrum Standards?

Do you know is the tender is the same as the original model?

Does any one have one and what is your impression of it? 

Is it a reliaable runner?

How many cars will it pull?

Thanks,

John


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

So I take it, no one on this forum knows anything about this engine?

No one has one and is willing to comment about it?

Thanks

John


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone know if this engine has been upgraded to Spectrum Standards?
John, 

I had a vague memory that they announced a revised version, so I googled it. It is not on the Bachmann website at present, for some reason. There is the 1/6/11 flyer which describes it as a 1:20.3 Big Hauler: _"the 2-6-0 Mogul returns to the Big Haulers® lineup"_  *bachmanntrains.com/pub/Mich...f* [ftp: / / bachmanntrains.com/pub/Michael%20H/2011%20Catalog%20pdf/42581_bachmann_160.pdf if that lkink doesn't work.] 

I then searched this site (google "site:mylargescale.com bachmann 2-6-0 locomotive" ) and got 2,430 hits. All seemed useful. 

But I don't own one so I can't help you with its performance.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The 2-6-0 did get a new drive when it was re-released. Likely brass gears, as the 2-4-2 "Lynn" loco also received brass gears at the same time. (Bachmann--thankfully--appears to have migrated to brass gears for their locos now.) I can't speak to retooling on the details. I saw one at Caboose Hobbies a while back, and nothing appeared out of sorts with it. I don't remember what the old one looked like, so I couldn't compare the two. 

As for what it can pull, likely far more than a prototype of that size could ever dream of pulling. (Three, maybe 4 "regular" cars.) 

Later, 

K


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

Yes it has been upgraded to Spectrum standards (the Indie). 

Can't address the tender question as I never owned/seen the old one. 

Metal drive rods, runs as smooth as the proverbial Swiss watch. No idea as to long term reliability but it has performed flawlessly for me in several hours of run time. Pulls well, 4 heavy AMS 1:20.3 cars but you need to start out slow. Looks fantastic pulling a string of Bachmann side-dump ore cars. 

It's TINY in comparisson to larger backmann steam power. 

In short, nice small loco, well made.


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Thankks for the information.

Concerning the reliability, I wanted to know if the gears or anything else on the engine had a history of breaking.

I am planning to have Dave Goodson convert this engine to battery and R/C for me and would hate to spend the money on an engine that is not going to last long.

Thanks and any other information would be appreciated.

John


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

The Indy 2-6-0 is extremely well built and will not kindly to changes. The chassis is cast with the brake detail cast as well. I haven't run it, but looks competent and durable. (I got it for the wheels). 

A nice improvement to the 2-4-2 drive of the old prairie. 

Barry


----------

